# Labial cyst removal



## dtricia (Sep 23, 2015)

When looking up a code for a labial cyst I was taken to 624.8, cyst of vulva. Is it appropriate to code the incision and drainage of  this cyst 56501?


----------



## JesseL (Sep 25, 2015)

how was it removed? if by shave or excision, should use those codes.
http://www.dermadvocate.net/library/articles/derm-coding


----------

